# Neue Grafikkarte; aber welche?



## unomuse (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

leider hat meine Grafikkarte anscheinen gerade den Geist aufgegeben, muss jedoch dringend Jobs erledigen. Werde als morgen sofort losdüsen müssen, um mir eine neue zu beschaffen (bin im Raum Hamburg unterwegs(zum Glück nicht mit dem Mofa...hehe  )). Ein schneller Onlinekauf ist zur Not auch noch drin, wenn sich das vom Preis unheimlich lohnt. Ich arbeite viel mit 3D und Compositing.
Nun würde ich so gegen 200 bis 250 Euro investieren für eine Neue. Aber welche? Zahlreiche Testberichte sind sehr verwirrend. Habt Ihr einen Tipp wo ich schnell die beste Grafikkarte in diesem Preissegment herbekomme?

Vielen Dank

PS: Ne AGP-Grafikkarte sollte bzw. muss es sein.


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2005)

Wenn Dein Netzteil das mitmacht, dann *Nvidia-6600*.
Warum ? volle DirectX9.0c Unterstützung,OpenGL1.5 
Und wenn Dein prozessor größer 2,8GHz ist, dann kannst Du auch noch FullSceneAntialiasing
anschalten, super unter zB 3dsMax.  Vielleicht kann man die mit dem Rivatuner zu ner Quadro
umpatchen, dann ist die richtig toll. Vorausgesetzt Du arbeitest mit
davon abhängiger Software 


mfg chmee


----------



## unomuse (26. Januar 2005)

Schon gekauft, bei Snogard für 189,- 
Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## unomuse (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

also wie gesagt hab ich die Nvidia 6600 GT jetzt und zwar von Sparkle. Dann hab ich sie eingebaut und das Ding lief einen ganzen Tag lang super; auch mit zweitem Monitor.
Doch heute, als ich einfach nur meine Mails abrufen wollte ist mir der Rechner auf einmal abgestürzt. Nach dem Neustart ist er schon beim Verschieben eines Fensters abgestürtzt. Danach wollte er nur noch im Abgesicherten Modus starten. Neuinstallation der Treiber (6.8 irgendwas) brachte keinen Erfolg. Nun fährt er fast gar nicht mehr hoch und bleibt oftmals bei der Initialisierung der Festplatten hängen. Ich vermute nun, nachdem ich mich durch etliche Problemberichte geschlagen habe, dass es am Netzteil liegen könnte bzw. daran, dass ich HD und Grafikkarte am selben Netzstrang angeschlossen habe. Allerdings macht mich stutzig, dass sie bis dahin einwandfrei lief. Kann es dennoch sein das es an der Stromversorgung liegt?; Ich wollte mal lieber fragen, bevor ich das Ding wieder sinnfrei aufschraube.
Oder kann gar ein ganz anderes  Problem die Ursache sein? Irgendwas mit den Bios-Einstellung, wie auch oftmals zu lesen war?


----------



## Alex Duschek (29. Januar 2005)

Ähm...ich frag jetzt vermutlich doof,aber hast du an die Grafikkarte ein Kabel vom Netzteil angeschlossen?
Des hatte ich nämlich vergessen und deswegen stürtzte der Rechner immer ab  

Aber allgemein würd ich jetzt auf ein zu schwaches Netzteil ( < 300 Watt ) tippen,weil ich hab 360 und sie läuft stabil


----------



## unomuse (30. Januar 2005)

Berechtigte Frage, wenn man denjenigen nicht kennt, der hier um Hilfe bittet; aber "Ja", ich hab sie ans Netzteil angeschlossen. Und habe jetzt zum Test einen zweiten Rechner daneben gestellt, von dem ich den Saft für die Grafikkarte abzapfe, und es scheint ausgezeichnet zu funktionieren. Also war tatsächlich nur das zu schwache Netzteil (300 W) schuld an dem merkwürdigen Verhalten des Rechners.
Und das sie zuvor einen ganzen Tag lang lief , ist zwar ein riesen Phänomen aber kein Rätsel mehr; denn es soll irgendetwas mit irgendwelchen Kondensatoren zu tun haben, die sich erst nach und nach entladen. Somit wurde die Grafikkarte noch für einen Tag ausreichend versorgt.

Folglich zieht die Investition in eine Grafikkarte, wohl auch noch die ein Netzteil nach sich.


----------



## da farmer (3. Februar 2005)

jo ich hatte das gleiche problem ich kaufte mir di 6600 GT von gainward und ich sag dir die ist fett...(bei ebay.de)


----------

